# No control line on test



## Wanttobemummy

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anyone had a similar experience as this:

took a test this morning with FMU and a faint positive line came up at the 3min mark but there was no control line. Took a second test with SMU which was completely negative. 

I assume this is just a dud test??


----------



## Deethehippy

That is strange. The only way you will know is to maybe try another brand of test. Good luck!


----------



## Wanttobemummy

Yes, I’ll leave it a couple of days and try again! In all my years of trying and taking tests I’ve never had this happen


----------



## Deethehippy

The blue dyes can be a bit unreliable but some ladies swear by them. You could always try a pink dye tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How strange. I would try a pink dye. Good luck :)


----------



## Neversayno

How annoying!!! 

try again in a couple of days xxx


----------



## Wanttobemummy

I’ve got some frer tests on order!


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck when you test again. Bottom test looks like alot of dye run. Hopefully not a evap. 
FX


----------



## Wanttobemummy

Retested with a pink dye and definitely negative! Must have been a broken test.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So strange with that CB test hon. 
So sorry about the BFN on Frer.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

